# Mallard/woodie cross



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

Y'all ever seen one of these that can give me some insight about this joker. He has a greenhead but a woodie beak some woodie plumage. I'll post some more pictures of him


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

More pics


----------



## backwater labs (Nov 23, 2014)

Saw an article in the Nov/Dec DU Magazine about sending tissue samples for any hybrids to a biologist with the University of Washington for a study. Sievert Rohwer at rohwer@uw.edu. Check out hybridduck.blogspot.com


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 23, 2014)

Thats one funky looking feller.  You mounting?


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 23, 2014)

after looking at the picture of him swimming. I think I'd have it mounted. Pretty


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

Yessir I'm most likely gonna mount him.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Definitely looks like a woody/mallard cross.


----------



## jdthayer (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd definitely mount him and have the taxidermist send the tissue samples off. Could be some interesting results from the hybrid study


----------



## ugaringneck (Nov 23, 2014)

what color are its feet? orange like a mallard or yellow like a woodie?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

Yessir. I'm talking to that guy in Washington. Maybe I can send him a sample, but I definitely ain't sending him the whole duck! He's going over my bed!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

The feet are orange like a mallard.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 23, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Got any more pictures?


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

Couple more pics


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool hybrid!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool thing is we've hunted this place for 4 years and seen nothing but woodies. I planted rice in there this summer and we've seen mallards, woodies, and teal in there. Could be because of early cold fronts and the river being low, but I think the rice definitely helped! Hard work in the off season pays off!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 23, 2014)

that is cool no matter what but with the body size compared to the woodie i would most defiantly say woodie mallard mix. and post some pics of the mount.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I'll definitely post some pics of the mount when I get him back!


----------



## 27metalman (Nov 27, 2014)

He's cool no doubt!


----------



## across the river (Nov 27, 2014)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Thanks y'all! I'll definitely post some pics of the mount when I get him back!



Just make sure you get a good taxidermist to do him.  I've had to throw mounts away before that weren't properly prepared an mounted.  With a bird like that you aren't going to have a chance to kill another one, so spend the money to get him done right.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 27, 2014)

Agreed^^^


----------



## killerv (Nov 27, 2014)

casteel mounted a woodie/mallard cross  back when he was in his old shop, special bird for sure.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 27, 2014)

You got a picture of it?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2014)

A mallard drake will mate with any other waterfowl.  Not picky at all.  Kind of like most duck hunters I know.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool hybrid.


----------



## Kreuz (Nov 28, 2014)

Id be interested to know what he sounded like... a woodie or mallard? Very interesting to say the least! Congrats!


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, that's exactly what that is. Congrats on a once in a lifetime bird. Make sure you take him to someone who will do him justice, even if it means spending a little extra.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks y'all!


----------

